# Tauscht be quiet netzteil kabel?



## rackcity (9. November 2014)

Hallo com bzw bq staff,

Ich würde gerne einmal wissen, ob bq sowas Anbietet. Ich bräuchte ein Kabel vom Netzteil erneut (S-ATA Kabel u.A). Finde aber nicht wirklich etwas dazu. Wäre dies möglich? Gegen geringe Kosten oder gar umsonst?

Das Netzteil befindet sich noch unter Garantie (P10), falls das wichtig sei.


----------



## Deeron (9. November 2014)

Kommentarlos hier der Link:
http://www.bequiet.com/de/accessories/450


----------



## rackcity (9. November 2014)

glatt übersehen


----------

